# Waiting for her to pop



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a doe that we bought in late June. She isn't traditional boer colors but has the roman nose and is very hefty which leads me to believe she may be high % unfortunately the lady we bought her from didn't give us much info. Anyways she got mixed up with the buck before intended and will now be giving birth in the eastern Washington cold :/ so I'm trying to keep a close eye on her
From the looks of it she may be having triplets, anyone else think so? 
And she's pretty close to 156 days is it bad if they go much past?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Have her hip bones always been like that?
Ive had em go as early as 142 & long as about 160.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Well it's not a great picture I think I took it after she was done peeing.. It's too dark to get a good pic now sorry I should have taken more


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I know you've seen this from a previous post maybe it'll help


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I just went to check on her nancy d and took a few pics its raining cats and dogs outside lol 
Let me know what you think


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww, that poor thing must be miserable. Just keep an eye on her and make sure the babies get dried off good and eating right away. Check her ligaments, when they are gone, then she is really really close. Keep us updated.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you Peggy I look forward to posting up pics in the birth announcements when this is all over I'm anxious to see if the kids will come out with traditional colors like the sire


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a tank! She looks big nuff for quads to me.
Her tail looks pretty normal right there, like her ligs are still tight but dont quote me Im no good at ligs.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Well thanks for your input nancy I'm hoping it doesn't happen while I'm at work tomorrow you can be sure ill be nervous all day lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

wowza! That poor girl! Keep us updated, boer babies are just so adorable! Well, ALL goat babies are.  Can't wait for good news.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you Dayna ill be sure to post pics of the kids on birth announcements


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Just went to check on her she has finally laid down not sure if its a good sign 
She looks so huge


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Checked on her several times throughout the night still nothing hopefully she can wait till I get home from work. My father will be checking on her regularly today while I'm gone.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She does look big. I'm not sure where Columbia Basin is, I'm in Columbia Gorge. We are suppose to have some nasty weather off and on next few days. Glad to hear your father will be there to check on her. Watch for those ligaments and amber goop. I'd have extra towels since it's going to be cold. Be sure she has plenty of warm bedding for those new babies. Can't wait to hear back and see how you're I mean she's doing. Good luck let us know


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Colombia basin is the area surrounding the Columbia river stretching from ritzville to walla wall I'm in Othello but I felt more comfortable providing just a general area. I will definitely keep the forum updated and have towels and blow dryer ready


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'd say she easily has triplets. She's black headed? Fullblood boers can be black headed so don't discount her because she isn't a red head  just keep a close eye on her and let us know!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@ Hamilton thank you for the advice on the black head I too have seen blockheaded fullblood and she very well looks it due to her weight


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> She does look big. I'm not sure where Columbia Basin is, I'm in Columbia Gorge. We are suppose to have some nasty weather off and on next few days. Glad to hear your father will be there to check on her. Watch for those ligaments and amber goop. I'd have extra towels since it's going to be cold. Be sure she has plenty of warm bedding for those new babies. Can't wait to hear back and see how you're I mean she's doing. Good luck let us know


This is the Columbia basin


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ahh gottcha on location. You probably have nasty weather in the winter too then.I'm lower elevation than I was a few years ago- we'd get 4' of snow then. Now we get rain, snow and horribly cold wet winds being on the river. It's pouring right now.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes today it is very cold and windy so I need to make sure my kids stay warm lol 
We usually don't get too much snow though but chilling temperatures yes


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So came home today to see that she hasn't yet Given birth :/ hopefully this won't take too long


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's going to stick to the doe code of honor! She's a pretty doe, I love that black spot on her rear end lol We had a buckling with a blond head and blond spot back there once, I kept thinking 'is this as close as I'm going to get to having a paint?' haha. 
Fullbloods can be black headed, solid red, paint, and lately spots <but I question ispots - if many are true fullbloods or just high percentages/purebreds still those are gorgeous goats>.

Hopefully she'll kid when your home and everything goes smoothly! She is definitely WIDE! Poor mama!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@hoosiershadow yeah her whole utter area is black up to her underbelly its a neat feature she is a big gal she was the heaviest goat we had till we bought blaze which I may post a picture of later when it's her turn to kid in early march. I have been regularly checking up on her but still nothing I'm beginning to think she may not have been bred the day I previously thought today would put her at 158


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Christmas came early she just kidded unassisted to three bucklings


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh wow! Congrats on the little boys!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I was hoping for doelings and got the complete opposite lol


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Ill post pics on birth announcements


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

SHe was huge. I am surprised there was only 3! Must have been big boys!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes two were big
One not so much lol


----------

